# شرح برنامج السيف للدكتور ثروت صقر في ملف واحد



## م-الشرقاوي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الملف يحتوي على 5 دروس فيديو لشرح برنامج السيف

للدكتور ثروت صقر بارك الله فيه

أتمنى لكم الفائدة

حجم الملف 54 ميجا فقط

تحميل
​
او 

http://www.4shared.com/file/wYWNWLIv/SAFE-TUTOR.html
​​


----------



## م.طاهر (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hnyshwky (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن رابط على ال 4shared 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandesw (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## م.طاهر (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## العبد لله (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد جربت الرابط مرة أخرى وهو يعمل جيدا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## سارية عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،جاري التحميل.


----------



## سارية عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



اخي حاول التحميل بالمتصفح ،اذا كنت تستخدم idm قم بالغاء تكامل المتصفح.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hizany (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك 
الرابط يعمل


----------



## حاتم حسنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاءا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا رابط جديد للموضوع
مع خالص تحياتي
أرجو من المشرفين نقله للمشاركة الاصلية
http://www.4shared.com/file/wYWNWLIv/SAFE-TUTOR.html


----------



## دار التصميم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي سيف الدين


----------



## engmohamad (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassananas (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك 
ارجوا عمل رابط واحد لل etabs
ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## مش لاقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## م-خالد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جري التحميل بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الشعراوى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (14 يناير 2011)

الربط لا يعمل نرجوالتحميل على المديا فير


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخواني واخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات وصبحكم الله بالخير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير .. بي ياليت لو تقدر تغير الرابط .. مع خالص الود


----------



## محمد السعيد على (23 يناير 2011)

صقر الهندسه قال:


> جزاك الله خير .. بي ياليت لو تقدر تغير الرابط .. مع خالص الود


 


*جزاك الله خير .. بي ياليت لو تقدر تغير الرابط .. مع خالص الود*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يناير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

الف شكر لاخونا الغالى وتحياتى للدكتور المحترم ثروت صقر ويمكن انا سمعت الاسم كتير لأنه كان دكتور تحليل الانشاءات فى الكلية عندنا لفترة ولكن لما اتشرف باخذ العلم منه فى الكلية وكان الحظ سعيد هنا فى هذا المنتدى الرائع بلا شك وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ... م / احمد


----------



## waleednabil11 (12 فبراير 2011)

اشكركم على جهدكم المتميز و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو اخى العزيز الرفع على روابط اخرى حيث ان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fgl2025 (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع مع دوام التوفيق


----------



## علوب سر (12 فبراير 2011)

الله عمل رائع جدا ....لكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة ..اذا عندنا اعمدة 20*50 &و 50*20 قنعرف القطاع مرتين .مش نعرف مرة واحدة ونعمل الدوران.لانك بهذه الطريقة بتغير في الحاور المحلية.


----------



## mdsayed (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## amrcivil (12 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## wsaam122 (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MaMdOuH AbOu-ZiEd (29 مارس 2011)

رجاء تغيير الروابط من فضلكم


----------



## فوفو1971 (30 مارس 2011)

أريد تحميل محاضرات تعليمية لبرنامج sap فيديو


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله


----------



## يونس الدايمي (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zzaghal (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح انور (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rekohebo (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## osman1 (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل اتمني ان يتم رفعه على الميديا فير


----------



## العبقرية (3 أبريل 2011)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng4islam (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ragaavip (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## boushy (7 يونيو 2011)

*جري التحميل بارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمدمدني (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2011)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> هذا رابط جديد للموضوع
> مع خالص تحياتي
> أرجو من المشرفين نقله للمشاركة الاصلية
> http://www.4shared.com/file/wywnwliv/safe-tutor.html



تمت الاضافه للمشاركه الاولي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م..العرايفى (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على ذلك المجهود


----------



## Eng.wsa (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## myada1 (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleed nosseer (28 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## صقر الهندسه (31 يوليو 2011)

شكررررا.....رغم حبي لبرامج CSi الا ان المخرجات لهذه البرامج ما زالت معقده
لو نقارنها مثلا بمخرجات برنامج Sta4CAD حاجه رهيبه فعلا..


----------



## ahmedislam44 (31 يوليو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## aymanallam (31 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdelbaky (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Hamouda Ali (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*جري التحميل بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## jafarcasaki (19 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## elfares (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس النحيف (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## nawalid6 (9 يناير 2012)

شكر جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## eng-sharif (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr awad (16 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،جاري التحميل.*​


----------



## eng.walee (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الجنة والحور العين


----------



## سميرالطحان (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي علي المجهود.


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (17 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## وليد ميرزا (20 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## QLQL (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (25 مارس 2012)

جهد مشكور....... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama adel dawoud (31 مارس 2012)

مش شغال الرابط


----------



## محمود ابو الحسن (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك
جارى التحميل*


----------



## egsaadelshemy (1 أبريل 2012)

*قمت بالتحميل و عند تشعيل الملف لم يعمل
يبدو ان الملف تالف او ناقص 
*


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## m_sweedy (24 أبريل 2012)

رابط الفورشير يعمل وجارى التحميل منه


----------



## السيدنصير (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## civil mo7amed (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جامع الأحبة (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكررررررررا


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boba17 (22 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Firas (22 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم..
جاري التحميل.....
*


----------



## م.عطا (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## allhgory (23 أغسطس 2012)

الربط عير سليم


----------



## ||refoo|| (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه وجزى الدكتور ثروت عنا كل خييير


----------



## echo_days (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم


----------



## eng.aim91 (11 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مارس 2013)

لقد جربت الرابط مرة أخرى وهو يعمل جيدا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير جارى التحميل وان شاء الله استفيد


----------



## silverfox (14 مارس 2013)

ألف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (22 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## mahmoud khalil (4 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود علام (6 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سميرالطحان (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (13 أغسطس 2013)

لايعمل


----------



## ahmednafie (16 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا 
اعطاك الله ما تتمنااااااااااااااااه يارب 
وكنت اريد فيديهات الدكتور ولكن لبرنامج الايتابس لو تسطيع لان على اليوتيوب فان الصوت سق الصوره بمراحل
جزاك الله يا رب على ما تنفع الناس به


----------



## mahmoud khalil (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرالطحان (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gamal amer (20 نوفمبر 2013)

دى الدورة اللى بيشرح فيها على فيرجن 8


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

